# Ridgid SR-20



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, I got to use a Ridgid locator today, a SR-20, the 200' See Snake along with the CS 10 monitor..... man was it sweet. I guess it pays to know the Ridgid Rep. I've known him since 1980, and was kinda shocked to find him still there. 

We had a rent house that a new tenant moved into last week, and they had the whole house stop up. The management lady is a realtor that I know, and she called me out. I couldn't get it cleared, maybe draining a little better, but there was no outside cleanout, and we had no idea where the line was. I had a feeling that the line was crammed full of roots, for the big tree out front.

I gave her a price to camera, locate, install an outside cleanout, and cable the line, and then add RootX after we cleaned the line. The guy that I usually use turned out to be busy till next week, so I made a call to the Ridgid rep. He met me out at the job, and had literally a truckload full of cameras and locators. I wanted to try out the Navitrac Scout, but he suggested the SR-20, which he said was the same price as the Navitrac 2, but has way more features.

Anyway, we found and traced the line, and found out that the line was holding water out in the street, so I called the city. We installed the cleanout, jetted the line and made it out about 10' into the street, and hit a brick wall. It was probably another 12' to the city main. So I called the city back and they were going to send someone out to investigate.

I was totally impressed with the SR-20. Is there anyone else that has used, or has one. Id like to hear your view.


----------

